# [WTS] Penn 705z USA PUM



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Fair condition. Regular wear for an older reel.

Pics upon request.

Price is $70 shipped firm. Located in Asheville, NC. Am willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $60.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$55 shipped.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$50 shipped.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll take it shipped to Gulf Breeze, FL please pm me PayPal info


----------

